# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 - high system memory usage (Windows)

## Domenm

Hi,

We have DB2 (9.5 LUW) installed on windows server. Few days ago we've noticed the system memory usage suddenly increased from 10 GB used to almost 16 GB used (of 16 GB total). This 

happened in a very short time of 30 minutes. The situation lasted for several hours until I started a full online database backup (to TSM). As soon as the backup process started, the mem 

usage immediately drops back to normal 10 GB used in just a few minutes. After a day the usage rised again to about 95-97% of total system physical memory.
The fact that database backup solved the memory problem temporarily, I think points to the core of the problem, but unfortunatelly I not very familiar with memory monitoring on DB2 so I 

cannot tell which segment caused the trouble. I hope someone can give me a hint where to start to look. Please, advise me what additional information should I collect on the db2 and I 

will post this here.

I would kindly ask for some help.

Thanks in advance.
BR,
Domen

----------


## Domenm

OK, just so resum the whole thing with two questions:

1. how to find out which part of DB2 is causing this sudden mem usage?
2. why is the memory freed when backup started?

D.

----------

